# Curious about Taurus



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

I know nothing about the brand. Am thinking of purchasing a 44Mag. wheel gun. 
How is a Taurus on handleing the heavy loads.?
Reliability ?
Service ?
I seen the gun for the first time today, would welcome comments. My first thought was Ruger. Plan on carrying this handgun for hiking in the backcountry of Montana.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Your question will stimulate a strong response - some like the brand, others can not abide them.

First - Taurus is a Brazilian company. Several firearms companies either base in Brazil, or source parts from Brazil. Springfield sources their 1911 frames from Brazil.

Until recently, in the semi-auto line, Taurus was most known for their Beretta 92 et al clones. Beretta used to build some of their guns in Brazil, and when they left, they sold the machines and drawings to Taurus.

Some people maintain that the brand is substandard and shoddy. Others maintain that their quality is comparable to the 'name brands' such as Smith and Wesson and Colt. Others think their quality is good, especially considering their price-point, which is usually less than those big brands. Some of the tarnish on their reputation may stem from twenty years ago, when Taurus *did* make cheaper guns. Some people don't forget - other don't accept that things might have changed.

Taurus offers a lifetime (of firearm) warranty. Some people have complained that turn-around time on firearms they have sent in was excessive. Many others have had no reason to require service.

My experience has been good overall. I had one revolver which had a timing problem out-of-box. My dealer took it back and replaced it with another Taurus - that Taurus has performed without fault for several years. It's my favorite small-frame revolver. I also have had a number of semi-autos - all of them have performed well. One of them, a 24/7 compact auto, is a regular concealed carry gun.

You'll get many other opinions. Sorry I can't narrow things down any better.


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*good quality*

Hi there bro.....Taurus sure is a quality handgun. I've been using my PT92 for 4 years now and I'm still active at IDPA tournament to date. Haven't got any problem with my piece even for once....not even a single jam. I would say that Taurus is very reliable for personal and tournament use. Regarding revolvers...Jag Lejano here in Philippines used Taurus to win the nationals and international competition as well. He is called REVOLVER KING here in Philippines. Guess it was a great choice for him.....the gun speaks for itself:smt023


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Oooopsss*

Oooppsss...got the wrong name. It was PHILIP CUA or CHUA whose been using the Taurus revolvers...not Jag Lejano. My apologies.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Taurus info*

The best place for Taurus info is at: www.TaurusArmed.net. 
Just this week a Taurus rep joined that forum, and he has helped several people straighten out minor problems. I'm not sure whether he's "official" or, just likes his company.
Taurus does seem to have two minor problems. #1 Customer service has been slow. #2 The bluing on the PT1911 seems to be thin, and shows wear quickly.
Already the rep has helped correct some minor difficulties, so there are a few guns that won't have to go to the shop. 
Join us, or just come lurk and read. All are welcome. Complaints are welcome, but bashing isn't,......for any brand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

I have one Taurus Revolver in 38 SPL and it has been a decent shooter for over 13 years. I have never had any problems with it so I can't say anything bad about Taurus.

You said you are looking for a 44 Mag. and if it were me I'd go for a Ruger as they will last a lifetime of full house loads. Single action the Super Blackhawk and double action the Redhawk or Super Redhawk. They are built like tanks right here in the USA and are accurate and reliable. I own a Super Blackhawk in 44 Mag and use it for hunting. My next one will be the Redhawk with the 4" BBL as a woods carry piece.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------

